# TNT: Vidalia Casserole



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2007)

_We had this with grilled steaks today and it went so fast I was amazed.. I found this here:_

Onion Casserole - An Onion Casserole Recipe with Swiss and Parmesan

Will make this again and often during the summer with grilled meat.

Here are the changes I made to the recipe:
I used flavored croutons (garlic /parmesan) 2 bags
instead of swiss cheese I used a good sized bag of of diced Italian cheeses, mozz,monterey jack, provolone. I also added about 3/4 cup of fresh grated parmesan to the cooked still hot onions, and used more mixed with the other cheeses to top the casserole...I also used a cube of melted butter to tossed the croutons in..and cream sherry instead of reg. sherry.I did this ahead of time, recipe called for the recpie to be served right after melting the cheeses on top. It worked just fine this way. I did make a larger amount for my gang used 8 onions so just about doubled everything in the recipe.
This turned out with a mild onion flavor, slightly sweet from the onions and cream sherry, it was creamy and perfect with the steak and salad and fruit. Even the kids enjoyed it...This will come up as Onion Casserole..NOT vidalia casserole...

kadesma


----------



## cjs (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder - I used to make a very similar dish and haven't made it for so long!!

                               Onion Gratin

  4               cups  onions -- sliced (3 large white)
  5                 T.  butter
  2                     eggs
  1                cup  sour cream
     2/3           cup  Parmesan Cheese -- grated
                        Salt & Pepper to taste

Preheat oven to  425°

Sauté the onions in butter until transparent and place in a buttered 1 1/2-qt. au gratin dish or flat casserole.

Beat eggs until light; add sour cream and salt & pepper and combine; pour over onions and sprinkle with Parmesan cheese. Bake for 20-25 minutes until the top begins to brown. Serves 8


Description:
  "This makes a wonderful side dish for just about any meat or poultry."
---

adding a few croutons sounds good!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 30, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _We had this with grilled steaks today and it went so fast I was amazed.. I found this here:_
> 
> Onion Casserole - An Onion Casserole Recipe with Swiss and Parmesan
> 
> ...


 
Sounds amazing and I've cut and pasted....thanks!  

Never heard of cream sherry before.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2007)

cjs said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reminder - I used to make a very similar dish and haven't made it for so long!!
> 
> Onion Gratin
> 
> ...


cjs,
I like  the sound of your recipe. Will have to give it a try. I know the family will enjoy it. The croutons  when I added them I wasn't sure about..But they became soft and creamy from the onion juices and the sherry and broth. I like the addition of the croutons and will add them again next time..

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Sounds amazing and I've cut and pasted....thanks!
> 
> Never heard of cream sherry before.


Sizz,
actually the recipe just calls for sherry. I had cream sherry on hand and decided to use it as I like the slightly sweet flavor of it. Mixed with the sweet onions, it really peaked the casserole..I hope you get a chance to try it. It is yummy.

kadesma


----------



## Guts (May 27, 2007)

If I may add this one to the collection..

*Vidalia Onion Swiss Bake *


2 cups of shredded Swiss cheese 
2 cups chopped Vidalia onions 
2 cups of mayo 
2 Tbsp grated parmesan cheese 
​
Mix first 3 ingredients together and pour into ovenproof bowl 
Sprinkle with Parmesan and bake at 325-350° until onion is soft and cheese melted, about 40 to 45 minutes 
Serve with chunks of French bread


----------



## legend_018 (May 27, 2007)

Unfortunately my DH doesn't like cooked onions and peppers that he can see. Other than that he isn't picky about anything else.

It's funny - I have never heard of people baking Vidalia Onions as a side dish. I've never heard about it from family or friends. It wasn't until I joined this site that I heard many people around the US talk about how much they love Vidalia Onions and preparing them as you guys are talking about now.


----------



## Guts (May 28, 2007)

legend_018 said:
			
		

> It's funny - I have never heard of people baking Vidalia Onions as a side dish. I've never heard about it from family or friends. It wasn't until I joined this site that I heard many people around the US talk about how much they love Vidalia Onions and preparing them as you guys are talking about now.


 
It dose not have to be Vidalia Onions... It could be any "sweet Onion" walla walla / Texas sweet and so on. The dish I posted is VERY Rich and O so yummy.


----------



## cjs (May 28, 2007)

or really, any onion takes on a sweeter flavor slow cooked.


----------



## Robo410 (May 28, 2007)

this recipe will go great with a London Broil on the grill...yumm...waitng for the flank steak to go on sale!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the recipes!!!  Husband isn't an onion fan, but I sure am!!!!  Will definitely enjoy these.


----------

